# hhehe parts anyone?



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so i'm picking an 84 300zx turbo for parts tommorow

it has a fully functional motor (that will be for sale, not including manifold, turbo, or ECU) new tranny (not for sale), and the LSD from an 88' (also not for sale)

the seats are pretty much crap unless someone wants to redo them, everything else on it is for grabs, tell me what you need or want and i'll tell you if its a salvagible part and we can work out a deal, pics to come

production date of 3/84, has some fairlady Z stickers on the back quarter glass and on the hatch

and no i'm not gonna tell you how much i got this for, although its a fucking steal :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

can someone plz tell me what this is?










looks like an electric fan, but i wasn't sure havn't heard of this before, was this stock? or what?

it looks stock, but the other fan was still there, so :idunno:

ill get more pics when we get the car to my buddies for dismanting


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That fan is stock, thats the A/C auxiliary fan. Keeps more air moving through the condenser even when the car is stopped, when the A/C is on.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

do they all have it? or only the turbos?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> do they all have it? or only the turbos?


Hmm good question. Mine had it, but of course mine was a turbo. Might want to consult the FSM on that.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> do they all have it? or only the turbos?


Yes. Only the turbos.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Yes. Only the turbos.


ic, hey zbum, what about those stickers are those genuine, or could those have been put on?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You might want to get a water-cooled turbocharger...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that would be on the 85-87 right?

how much are they?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ic, hey zbum, what about those stickers are those genuine, or could those have been put on?


The car didn't leave the factory with them. No North American Z came with any Fairlady Z stickers, emblems, etc.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> The car didn't leave the factory with them. No North American Z came with any Fairlady Z stickers, emblems, etc.


could they have been purchased and put on?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> could they have been purchased and put on?


Well, thats the only other way, huh.....  Maybe they were stolen and put on, or maybe the sticker fairy came and put them on.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Well, thats the only other way, huh.....  Maybe they were stolen and put on, or maybe the sticker fairy came and put them on.


im sry but zbums post confused me a lil, im still waking up


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well the deal fell though, grrr no turbo for chris......yet :thumbdwn:

so i guess i'm jsut gonna need to keep my eyes open in florida and try to find an 85-87 and 88-89 turbo models


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Well, thats the only other way, huh.....  Maybe they were stolen and put on, or maybe the sticker fairy came and put them on.


Maybe aliens? Yeah. That's the ticket. Aliens abducted the car and those are really tracking tags used by them to observe vehicular migration patterns.

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> well the deal fell though, grrr no turbo for chris......yet :thumbdwn:
> 
> so i guess i'm jsut gonna need to keep my eyes open in florida and try to find an 85-87 and 88-89 turbo models


What?! I thought you got it... That's what you said last night.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> What?! I thought you got it... That's what you said last night.


no i said my dad was leaning towards letting me, but then he started to thinking , and he decided not to let me


----------

